# Interchangeable parts?



## Kassandran1 (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a 1991 Nissan Stanza that I got the transmission changed on less than a year ago and recently my torque converter bolts have came out/came loose. I've called around and NOBODY has the bolts for it because they do not sell stuff for cars that old. Does anyone know the dimensions of the bolts needed or know what other vehicle I can get them from that would fit in my car? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 1991 Stanza uses the KA24E engine. Both the KA24E and the KA24DE use the same flex plate for the torque converter; here's a list of applications for both engines:

KA24E

1998-2005 Nissan Xterra
1989–1990 Nissan 240SX
1990–1997 Nissan D21 Truck - ("Hardbody")
1997-1999 D22 Navara (Australia)
1990-1995 Nissan Pathfinder
1989–1995 Nissan Axxess / Nissan Prairie (not UK except parallel imports for wheelchair conversions post 1991)
1990–1992 Nissan Stanza (USA-spec)
1989–1992 Nissan Pintara / Ford Corsair
1993-1996 Nissan Terrano II Europe
 KA24DE

2000-2004 Nissan Xterra
1998-2008 Nissan Navara/Frontier (D22)
1991-1998 Nissan 240SX
1997-2000 Nissan R'nessa (4WD model, Japan)
1998-2001 Nissan Presage U30 (Japan)
1999-2001 Nissan Bassara U30 (Japan)
1993-1997 Nissan Bluebird U13
Isuzu COMO (Japanese: Isuzu COMO)
Nissan Largo
 KA24DE-A

1993-1999 Nissan Altima [150 hp (112 kW) - Max torque 154 lb⋅ft (209 N⋅m). Compression ratio: 9.5:1]
2000-2001 Nissan Altima [Change hp & Torque]
Given all these applications, you should have no trouble get a set of converter bolts; junk yard or even new ones from a Nissan dealer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I remembered a long time ago when I worked for Nissan, I tried getting a set of torque converter bolts and the parts guy nor I could find them on the parts catalog. We ended up have to call the Nissan regional parts rep to find the part number. You can probably still get them from Nissan, but your Nissan part guy may have to do the same as we did and call the regional parts rep. I know Dorman-Help parts has a set of 10Mx1.5 torque converter bolts it sells under P/N 14060 for around $6, but I'm not sure if that's the size of the Nissan bolts?


----------

